# "borda"



## Vitória

Oi gente. Sou nova no fórum, então peço desculpas se fiz alguma coisa errada. Meu problema é o seguinte:
Estou fazendo a revisão da tradução de um jogo para computador, ANNO 1404. Ele está sendo vertido do inglês para o português do Brasil.
Muitas vezes encontro algo que não está legal, e dou uma olhada na versão espanhola (geralmente funciona). Acontece que hoje encontrei esta frase:
"Avergonzado, [QUEST_SENDER] te pide que pesques su regalo, que accidentalmente cayó por la borda al mar."
A tradução ficou "...caiu ao mar, oceano a fora". Acho que não está certo.
Qual o significado de "cyó por la borda al mar"? No Brasil entendemos "borda" por "limite físico", como no caso de limites entre países ou a parte do copo onde colocamos a boca. "Caiu no mar pela borda"? Isso não faz sentido.
Desde de já, muito obrigada.


----------



## indigochick

Hola, aunque no habló portugues, borda es la orilla del barco. Por lo que se refiere a que *cayó de la orilla del bote o barco al mar".*  Espero que eso ayude.


----------



## Vitória

Muito obrigada, Indigochick. Era mais ou menos isso que eu tinha entendido, mas como a frese não me soa  nada bem, achei que pudesse significar outra coisa. Em português isso não seria dito assim, mas deve ser questão de estilos mesmo. Vou deixar simplesmente "caiu no mar".


----------



## Mangato

_*La borda*_ é a varanda que circunda a coberta de qualquer navio. *Caer por la borda* é uma expressão  muito habitual, aliás que seja redundante. 
Acho que _cair ao mar_, _cair ao océano_ são corretos, mas não sei se tem expressão equivalente no português a caer por la borda.


----------



## Vitória

Então é uma expressão. Muito obrigada pela ajuda, Mangato.


----------



## Tomby

Vitória said:


> Então é uma expressão...


Apenas um esclarecimento:
"_Caer por la borda_" é uma frase. O significado já foi indicado neste tema. Na minha opinião, o que realmente se trata de uma expressão é "_Tirar por la borda_" cujo significado é "esbanjar um esforço, um trabalho, o tempo, os estudos, etc."
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Curiosamente, se fosse para o português de Portugal, poderia dizer sem problemas "_caíu pela borda (fora)"._ Num navio, a borda é a amurada.


----------



## vf2000

Caiu na beira do mar.
Ou, simplesmente, caiu no mar (se não for na beira)

Se quiser explicar mais, pode dizer que "pela borda do navio/barco/embarcação, o regalo caiu no mar".

O problema é que o espanhol repete muito a informação, então neste idioma é preciso dizer que "*caiu pela borda do barco*" e que "*caiu ao mar"*. No português nós ficamos satisfeitos com uma informação ou com a outra. Se caiu pela borda do navio, muito provavelmente caiu no mar e se caiu no mar, por onde passou o regalo se não foi pela borda do navio? 

Só será necessário dar tanta explicação se em outro momento do jogo esta informação for importante.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Caiu na beira do mar.
> Ou, simplesmente, caiu no mar.


 
Caiu na beira do mar?  E se o navio está lá das Açores?

Entendia eu que a beira do mar é a linha da costa. Se não é assim agradeço o esclarecemento. 

Obrigado.

MG


----------



## Vitória

vf2000, muito obrigada. Agora compreendo melhor o porquê dessa frase me soar tão ruim, quase redundante.
Mangato, "beira do mar" é qualquer linha litorânea. Creio que neste caso o correto é "caiu no mar". O problema agora é que não sei se o navio em questão está na costa ou em alto mar. Em todo caso os testadores do jogo vão perceber se entiver errado.


----------



## Tomby

Dependendo do contexto você pode dizer "_cayó por la borda_" e a gente toda compreende que alguma coisa caiu pela borda do barco no mar... e pronto! 


> O problema agora é que não sei se o navio em questão está na costa ou em alto mar


Ou também amarrado no cais. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Entendia eu que a beira do mar é a linha da costa. Se não é assim agradeço o esclarecemento.


 
De certo modo, é. Em Portugal chamamos _'beira-mar'_ ao litoral, _'beira-rio'_ às margens do dito. '_Beira_' (de alguma coisa) significa proximidade.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado. É tal como eu achava

beira = orilla.

No caso de caer ao cais, aliás que seja pela amurada de amarra, ninguém diria _cayó por la borda_.

Para que possam avaliar a ampla difusão do termo uma olladinha


----------



## vf2000

Mangato, poderia explicar melhor o que quis dizer com

"No caso de caer ao cais, *aliás *que seja pela *amurada de amarra*, ninguém diria _cayó por la borda_."

O que tem a ver o local onde apessoa caiu com a forma como caiu? E também o que quis dizer com a palavra "aliás" que ficou meio estranha nesta frase.

Aguardo comentários de outros hispanohablantes, já que o idioma muda de um lugar a outro...


----------



## Mangato

Em termos marujos a expressão *cayó por la borda* é caiu à agua. Nem sempre tem significação literal. Se uma pessoa cai por um _ojo de buey_, ou cai dum mastro ou_ do bauprés_ ao mar também cai *por la borda*. 
Amurada de amarra é o costado do navio que fica colado ao cais.

Se o pessoal cai ao chão, embora que caia pela borda não dizemos _cayó por la borda_. _Caer por la borda_ exprime a ideia do lugar a donde caiu e não por donde. Coisas dos idiomas

Desculpa se não coloco os termos marítimos ajeitados em português. É que não conheço 


*Aliás*: Com certeza utilizei de jeito errado a palavra. No galego *aliás* é sinónimo de _ainda que,_ e me trai de jeito inconsciente. Obrigado pela correção

Cumprimentos

MG


----------

